# Electrical problem with deep fryer



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I recently purchased an electric deep fryer from a school. When I got it home and went to hook it up, I realized it was 3 phase. It is a JCP Frialator, model E 18LS. Is there any way to convert this to 2 phase? I am at a loss and would sure like to be able to use this bad boy. Automatic basket pick up and large capacity are two huge advantages but I can't use it as is. Any help would sure be appreciated.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Is there any way to convert this to 2 phase?


Two phase? Two phase hasn't been in use since the early 20th century.I have converted old machines to run on single phase and 3 phase from two phase. Depending upon the control voltage you should be able to convert the fryer to single phase with relative ease.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

My bad, I wanted to say 220.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Have a schematic?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I could not have worded the op any worse than I did. What I should have asked is, if it is possible, and, what materials and labor should cost me? I am not an electrician, nor do I try to impersonate one.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

It can be done but unless you got a great deal not worth it just buy the correct phase. If you have the model of frier then more info can be given.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

it can be done with an electric motor call stus electric in mount pleasant. i"m pretty sure my brother did it for less than 100.00


----------

